# Topics > Related topics > Magazines, journals >  Robot Magazine, Maplegate Media Group, Danbury, Connecticut, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/robotmag

facebook.com/RobotMagazine

twitter.com/robot_magazine

Robot Magazine on Wikipedia




> In 2017 Maplegate Media has closed its doors and is out of business. Robot Magazine no longer exists.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Magazine - Tamiya's rescue crawler

Uploaded on Jan 3, 2011




> Go where no man can go —by Greg Vogel

----------

